

Paying People to Be Healthy Usually Works, If the Public Can Stomach It - treefire86
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/07/upshot/paying-people-to-be-healthy-usually-works-if-the-public-can-stomach-it.html?rref=upshot

======
kleer001
... if the money keeps coming in. AND the behaviour is simple.

"Many of the studies I’ve cited show that behaviors change while incentives
are offered, but that once they are removed, people go back to old habits.
Others show that while we can get patients to comply with some simple demands
through such incentives, complex behavior change is harder, and not as easily
influenced."

:(

